# WR disappears after a while?



## Whodunit

I realized this phenomenon some time ago - and today once again. I always minimized the WR reply menu when I had to have dinner, lunch or something else to do, in order to continue with my post half an hour later. The problem is the following: When I came back all windows I'd opened (for instance LEO or dictionary.com) still were there, but WR had disappeared. So all my post has gone and I had to write everything again.

Then I conclused that I should not minimize the WR window if there're still other sites opened, however today I had to make another bad experience: I left the WR "reply window" opened, but when I came back all the WR site had been disappeared and my post had been gone once again. 

Anyone around with the same experience? How can I change that?


----------



## Jana337

This has never happened to me but there is another thing there is another, maybe related, thing that bugs me: Without closing anything in the meantime, I something click on New Posts but the system tells me that there are no new threads at the moment, although in the previous New Posts window there were definitely many Spanish and French threads I never click on. Sadly, all too often many Italian threads disappear this way as well. When I then go to the Italian forum, unread threads are no longer bold and I cannot see easily what I have already read.
I know that this happens when one leaves the forum and returns back. My point is that it sometimes happens without my leaving the forum.

Jana


----------



## Artrella

Jana337 said:
			
		

> When I then go to the Italian forum, unread threads are no longer bold and I cannot see easily what I have already read.
> I know that this happens when one leaves the forum and returns back. My point is that it sometimes happens without my leaving the forum.
> 
> Jana



It happens to me as well Jana, not only in the Italian forum, but in the Spanish one.


----------



## Benjy

if you spend a long time doing nothing the website treats you as being disconnected as its not receiving anything from you.

as for your question who i have no idea.. i leave the pc on all day soemtimes and i have never lost a reply window because of it.


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> if you spend a long time doing nothing the website treats you as being disconnected as its not receiving anything from you.


 
That's clear, same happens to me all the time. But that's not all too bad, because I can see who was the last poster.



> as for your question who i have no idea.. i leave the pc on all day soemtimes and i have never lost a reply window because of it.


 
Strange ... let's wait for Mike.


----------



## Jana337

Benjy said:
			
		

> if you spend a long time doing nothing the website treats you as being disconnected as its not receiving anything from you.
> 
> as for your question who i have no idea.. i leave the pc on all day soemtimes and i have never lost a reply window because of it.


Ben, what I described above happens to me when I am active in the forum - I click on Post Reply, then I hit New Posts - and all unread bold threads are gone.

Jana


----------



## elroy

A couple of times, after laboriously composing a detailed post, I clicked "Submit Post" only to be informed that I was apparently "not registered" (even though I _had_ signed in and in fact, just submitted another post).  Needless to say, I was not a happy camper - especially since hitting "Back" led me to a completely empty reply window.

Does being in the process of composing a post not count as being active?!


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> A couple of times, after laboriously composing a detailed post, I clicked "Submit Post" only to be informed that I was apparently "not registered" (even though I _had_ signed in and in fact, just submitted another post). Needless to say, I was not a happy camper - especially since hitting "Back" led me to a completely empty reply window.
> 
> Does being in the process of composing a post not count as being active?!


It it helps, you are not the only one.  However, this has been happening, luckily not too often, ever since, whereas the other problems described in this thread seem to be quite recent.

jana


----------



## cuchuflete

I can only guess which portions of the problem are vB related, and which are in local environments. If you are composing a reply, and not communicating with the forum server, I suppose you are perceived as 'inactive' because all of your activity is limited to your own PC/Mac.

The timeout could be caused by the vB software or by your ISP. I've never had this problem occur, either when I was on a modem connection, or now, with DSL.


----------



## panjandrum

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ben, what I described above happens to me when I am active in the forum - I click on Post Reply, then I hit New Posts - and all unread bold threads are gone.
> Jana


I've noticed that. I had assumed it happened because the New Posts fairies went off to look for posts posted since the last time I had clicked New Posts. It all depends on how they decide when "New" started - it must be something to do with the "last visited" time as well.

Here's my theory:
If I click on New Posts, the NP fairies look at two things: my "last visited" time and date, and the last time I clicked on New Posts. They work out which is the most recent. Then they use that time and date to decide when "New" started, and rush off to list all posts posted since then.

Well that's what I would have told them to do if I'd been writing it


----------



## Jana337

panjandrum said:
			
		

> I've noticed that. I had assumed it happened because the New Posts fairies went off to look for posts posted since the last time I had clicked New Posts. It all depends on how they decide when "New" started - it must be something to do with the "last visited" time as well.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> If I click on New Posts, the NP fairies look at two things: my "last visited" time and date, and the last time I clicked on New Posts. They work out which is the most recent. Then they use that time and date to decide when "New" started, and rush off to list all posts posted since then.
> 
> Well that's what I would have told them to do if I'd been writing it


I have difficulty accepting this theory because what happens is kind of random - sometimes new posts disappear, sometimes not... Or the fairies are somewhat capricious. Anyways, they have my sincere pleughhhhhhhhh. 

Jana


----------



## panjandrum

OK, I have just tested out my theory.
It is complete and utter rubbish.
The fairies clearly have completely different instructions.
Either that, or they don't exist at all


----------



## timpeac

panjandrum said:
			
		

> OK, I have just tested out my theory.
> It is complete and utter rubbish.
> The fairies clearly have completely different instructions.
> Either that, or they don't exist at all


 
<<pop!>>..............


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry I missed this thread earlier!

Whodunit, after we upgrade to the next version of vBulletin (in a month or so), test it out some more.  If it keeps happening then, we can try to find a solution.

A couple of other recommendations:
 - Always do a Ctrl-A,Ctrl-C (in Windows) to select all and copy any large post before submitting.
 - Don't waste your time trying to understand the bold vs not bold for forum thread titles.  It is futile!


----------



## Whodunit

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed this thread earlier!
> 
> Whodunit, after we upgrade to the next version of vBulletin (in a month or so), test it out some more. If it keeps happening then, we can try to find a solution.
> 
> A couple of other recommendations:
> - Always do a Ctrl-A,Ctrl-C (in Windows) to select all and copy any large post before submitting.
> - Don't waste your time trying to understand the bold vs not bold for forum thread titles. It is futile!


 
Okay, I will. I have saved it on my hard disk, so I can re-copy it in the message box. The strangest thing was that when I wanted to preview my message, my whole post had gone and the text field went blank.


----------

